# Drink of choice on a hot day



## T. Ben (Jun 7, 2020)

MMMMMMMMMM FROSTY MUGGGGGG OF BEEEEER!!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 7, 2020)

Iced sweet tea for me! But I now use stevia as a sweetener. My favorite drink on a hot day.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## TXMoon (Jun 7, 2020)

Something with ice.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 7, 2020)

Sweet tea during the day, beer in the late afternoon. Chuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 7, 2020)

Tea during the day, Jack Daniels on the rocks in the evening.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 7, 2020)

It all sounds tasty and satisfying,here’s to woodbarter and all its members,thanks guys!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 7, 2020)

@T. Ben - I hate to break it to you, but that doesn't look much like a beer. Looks like that cheap recycled stuff to me! 

On a hot day, I like a nice beer or a drink. And by beer, I mean something good - usually a micro brew. Most of the beer we've been drinking lately comes from a brewery about 10-ish miles away from us. We've been making various drinks lately, but Bourbon Sours and Old Fashioneds are common. Another old standby of mine is Irish Whiskey and Gineger Beer.

For non alcoholic, I put some ginger juice, lemon juice, and lime juice in a quart jar. Add in some stevia extract and ice, then fill up with water. Couldn't tell you measurements as I've made it enough times that I just eyeball it. It's about my favorite thing to drink.

My other favorite non alcoholic drink that I drink plenty of during the summer is cold brew coffee. Mix coffee grounds with water, let sit on counter for at least 12 hours, strain out grounds for a nice strong, but smooth coffee concentrate. I just pour it over ice and drink it - no milk, creamer, sweetener, etc.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 7, 2020)

Sprung said:


> @T. Ben - I hate to break it to you, but that doesn't look much like a beer. Looks like that cheap recycled stuff to me!
> 
> On a hot day, I like a nice beer or a drink. And by beer, I mean something good - usually a micro brew. Most of the beer we've been drinking lately comes from a brewery about 10-ish miles away from us. We've been making various drinks lately, but Bourbon Sours and Old Fashioneds are common. Another old standby of mine is Irish Whiskey and Gineger Beer.
> 
> ...


Matt Matt Matt,it sounds like you drink over the top hoppy hipster doofus “beer”  the rest sounds pretty good though. Not much if anything beats a cold Miller high life!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jun 8, 2020)

Lots of spring water with ice. At end of the day, one beer while watching the news. We have many micro breweries around us but Victory Golden Monkey is my favorite.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Jun 8, 2020)

T. Ben said:


> Matt Matt Matt,it sounds like you drink over the top hoppy hipster doofus “beer”  the rest sounds pretty good though. Not much if anything beats a cold Miller high life!!



I liked IPAs before the IPA craze!  But, actually, I don't like what this IPA craze has done to IPAs. It used to be easy to find a nicely balanced IPA, and now so many of them are just hop bombs where that's all you taste.

I'm a big fan of stouts, porters, IPAs, sours, beers that have been aged in used whiskey (or other alcohol) barrels, and other styles of beer that actually have flavor. 

And, High Life? Recycled urinal water!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 8, 2020)

I, like Matt, agree with the microbrews; we have some of the best in the country between Breckenridge and New Belgium. Avalanche and Fat Tire, respectively!!! However, my real go to drink on a hot day is tea. Used to be sweet tea but type 2 diabetes took care of that. Luckily, I like regular iced tea and that was easy to give up. Once rehydrated a bit, break out the Dr Pepper!!!!!!!!! Can't take the Texas out of my completely!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 8, 2020)

Sprung said:


> I liked IPAs before the IPA craze!  But, actually, I don't like what this IPA craze has done to IPAs. It used to be easy to find a nicely balanced IPA, and now so many of them are just hop bombs where that's all you taste.
> 
> I'm a big fan of stouts, porters, IPAs, sours, beers that have been aged in used whiskey (or other alcohol) barrels, and other styles of beer that actually have flavor.
> 
> And, High Life? Recycled urinal water!


MMMMM recycled urinal water!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 8, 2020)

The best thing to drink is cold pure spring water. Having said that one can't always afford the best so in that case Absolute vodka and Schweppes tonic with a slice of fresh lime, and plenty of ice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 8, 2020)




----------

